# Gentoo WLAN

## willmehr

Hi Comunity,

habe mir jetzt auf meinem Notebook Gentoo installiert, funktioniert so weit alles wunderbar.

Nun habe ich vor, Wlan einzurichten nach folgendem HowTo:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Ipw2200

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

Wenn ich also WPA2 eingerichtet hab, dann zeigt mir iwconfig dies an:

```
iwconfig eth2

eth2      unassociated  ESSID:"meinessid"

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

bekomme aber keine Verbindung ins Internet.

Was mache ich falsch?

Über EthernetKabel funktioniert alles bestens.

VIelen Dank für Eure unterstützung.

----------

## SvenFischer

schau mal hier nach, vielleicht hilft das etwas weiter?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-549437.html

----------

## willmehr

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> schau mal hier nach, vielleicht hilft das etwas weiter?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-549437.html

 

nein, dass bringt mir irgendwie nicht weiter

----------

## schotter

Was spricht ifconfig?

Du hast keine Verschlüsselung an, also dürfte es wie folgt ganz einfach gehen:

```
iwconfig eth2 essid "meinessid"

dhcpcd eth2
```

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass es in deiner Umgebung mehrere wLANs gibt? Die stören sich ganz gerne.

```
iwlist eth2 scan
```

----------

## manuels

ich habe keinen rechner mit WLAN, kenne mich daher mit WPA nicht so gut aus.

Aber ist es normal, dass ifconfig dabei Encryption: Off anzeigt?

----------

## willmehr

ifconfig

```
eth2      Link Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:35:6E:D7:6E

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:655 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:518 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0 Kb)  TX bytes:0 (0 Kb)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xc400

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

iwlist eth2 scan:

```
eth2   scan complete:

cell 01 - Adress: 00:04:0E:D4:99:A7

ESSID:"meinessid"

Protocoll: IEEE 802.11bg

Mode:Master

Channel:1

Encryption key: on

Bit Rates: 1MB/s; 2MB/s; 5,5MB/s; 6MB/s; 9MB/s; 

                11MB/s; 12MB/s;....

Quality=72/100 Signal level=-56dBm

IE: WPA Version 1

      Group Cipher : TKIP

      Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

      Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

Extra: Last beacon: 70ms ago
```

Ich habe im umkreis von ca 500m das einzigste WLAN Netz.

wenn ich dhcpcd eth2 mache, dann kommt die meldung von wegen "Error , timed out waiting a valid DHCP server response"

----------

## trikolon

nur so eine vermutung, da ich mal ähnliche probleme hatte. hast du die ipw2200-firmware emerged und evtl. musst du mit den an- /aus-schalter des wlans spielen. der ging bei meinem acer notebook nicht von anfang an. muss den seperat beim startenaktivieren da acerhk nicht alles sauber erkennt.

----------

## willmehr

habe ich auch vermutet aber habe diesen SChalter immer an, auch beim systemstart schon und ja, habe diese ipw2200-firmware gemergt...

----------

## willmehr

wenn ich folgenden befehl ausführe

```
wpa_supplicant -ieth2 -Dwext -c test.conf -d
```

dann steht darin etwas von

```
No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
```

In der test.conf steht testweise meine ssid und psk blabla drin.

noch tips.,warum mein wlan nicht mag und was mir diese meldung sagen mag?

----------

## schotter

 *willmehr wrote:*   

> iwlist eth2 scan:
> 
> ```
> eth2   scan complete:
> 
> ...

 Hier steht es doch. Dein wLan ist verschlüsselt, folglich musst du irgendwo den Schlüssel mit angeben. Ansonsten bringt dir ein dhcpcd eth2 überhaupt nichts. Wie man das jetzt aber wieder macht, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Denn ich hab nur ein wLan, das ist mit WEP verschlüsselt und da schaut das dann so aus:

```
iwconfig eth1 essid "name_halt" key s:passwort_im_klartext oder

iwconfig eth1 essid "name_halt" key AB123DEF123_passwort_als_Hex
```

Für WPA brauchst du net-wireless/wpa_supplicant aber wie man damit umgeht, muss dir jemand anderes sagen, sorry.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

die passende Konfigdatei könnte so aussehen:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

# Example blocks:

# WPA-PSK

network={

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

       

        ssid="myessid"

        psk=ae7b5d1f4c1d8a80a6be859a45905aa7024fd6fcda4403a43b2cc0926f59f8c0

       

        priority=2

}

```

Muss nur noch an deine Werte angepasst werden.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## willmehr

@bbgermany:

vielen Dank, deine config hat gefunzt (zumindest habe ich in meiner bereits vorhandenen die optionen "fast_reauth=1" und "proto=WPA" und "...WEP104 WEP40" eingefügt, dann hat dad ganze funktioniert.

DANKE.

Wie bekomme ich das nun hin, dass das ganze automatisch gestartet wird beim systemstart?

bisher muss ich immer "wpa_supplicant -ieth2 -Dwext -c /pfad/zur/supplicant.conf -d" und dann "dhcpcd eth2" machen, damit dies funzt.

wenn ich "rc-update add net.eth2 default" mache, dann startet irgendwie nich

danke nochma

----------

